# Kwanzaa



## debodun (Dec 26, 2022)

December 26 starts the 7 day observance. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kwanzaa


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2022)

Someone I know has a theory that the term "Happy Holidays" gained in popularity because white folks didn't want to say Happy Kwanzaa.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 26, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Happy Kwanzaa


Happy Kwanzaa from a white folk!  

Never too many holidays.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## MarkD (Dec 26, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Someone I know has a theory that the term "Happy Holidays" gained in popularity because white folks didn't want to say Happy Kwanzaa.



I’d have to know it applied.  Happy holidays is the safest approach when you don’t know what if anything someone observes.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 26, 2022)

Happy Kwanzaa to all!


----------



## Bella (Dec 27, 2022)

Happy Kwanzaa!​






Bella


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 27, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Someone I know has a theory that the term "Happy Holidays" gained in popularity because white folks didn't want to say Happy Kwanzaa.


That person probly thinks Blacks replaced Christmas with Kwanzaa. Everyone I know celebrates both (if they celebrate it).


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2022)

This happy song mentions the seven principles of Kwanzaa and the video has "pages" that explain the concept. I don't wait for Kwanzaa to roll around to play this. @Pecos @Pinky @dobielvr @MarkinPhx


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 29, 2022)

Enjoy your celebration with your son


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Enjoy your celebration with your son


Thank you


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2022)

Thank you for the Kwaanza video @OneEyedDiva 
Enjoy the celebration!


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This happy song mentions the seven principles of Kwanzaa and the video has "pages" that explain the concept. I don't wait for Kwanzaa to roll around to play this. @Pecos @Pinky @dobielvr @MarkinPhx


Very uplifting!
And, the 7 principles are so relevant in the world today.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

